# Removals from Sussex & Kent this autumn



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Our planned move to Cyprus this October has now reached the stage where we are choosing a removal company, which has involved contacting companies and getting quotes. Purely by chance my wife contacted a company on the south coast in East Sussex and they have proved not only very professional but reasonably priced. Our initial email was responded to quickly and a phone call from their "Cyprus Specialist" followed the next day. Information was emailed back and forth and a very competitive quotation received. We visited their premises (as some storage until we find the right rental property will be needed) and the whole enterprise suggested experience and professionalism.

I suspect that only people in Kent, Sussex or possibly Surrey would be inclined to use their services, given that they are not a national company. Strangely enough a well-recommended company on this forum has proved absolutely useless. We emailed them and eventually received a response which required us to fill in a spreadsheet with details of the goods we needed to be transported. A good idea we thought. We returned the form and waited and waited. Eventually my wife telephoned them and they claimed to have had a problem with their emails. We resent the email and waited and waited and waited. A further telephone call confirmed that they had received the email. But there was no-one available to talk to us. A telephone call was arranged for the next morning. That was ten days ago and we are still waiting. So I am afraid B****e B******s have not made our short list.

In any event if there is anyone intending to move out to Cyprus from the South-east, I would be happy to pass on details of the firm who is our number one choice at the moment. PM for details.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

You have had a very different experience from what we had with them. Ours was 5 years ago so times change. Good luck with the move.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

We were astonished because we felt we were chasing them, and - as potential customers, who were going to be charged a considerable amount of money for the privilege - that's not the way we wanted to deal with people we were employing. I suspect that our belongings will follow us out, as we are being given the use of a house in Peyia by a friend of a friend whilst we find the right long term rental. Consequently we had to have confidence in the company who would store and then ship our worldly goods.

Thanks for the good luck. We are very busy with everything at the moment and it's both exciting and "frightening" as we prepare for our adventure.


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

MacManiac said:


> Our planned move to Cyprus this October has now reached the stage where we are choosing a removal company, which has involved contacting companies and getting quotes. Purely by chance my wife contacted a company on the south coast in East Sussex and they have proved not only very professional but reasonably priced. Our initial email was responded to quickly and a phone call from their "Cyprus Specialist" followed the next day. Information was emailed back and forth and a very competitive quotation received. We visited their premises (as some storage until we find the right rental property will be needed) and the whole enterprise suggested experience and professionalism.
> 
> I suspect that only people in Kent, Sussex or possibly Surrey would be inclined to use their services, given that they are not a national company. Strangely enough a well-recommended company on this forum has proved absolutely useless. We emailed them and eventually received a response which required us to fill in a spreadsheet with details of the goods we needed to be transported. A good idea we thought. We returned the form and waited and waited. Eventually my wife telephoned them and they claimed to have had a problem with their emails. We resent the email and waited and waited and waited. A further telephone call confirmed that they had received the email. But there was no-one available to talk to us. A telephone call was arranged for the next morning. That was ten days ago and we are still waiting. So I am afraid B****e B******s have not made our short list.
> 
> In any event if there is anyone intending to move out to Cyprus from the South-east, I would be happy to pass on details of the firm who is our number one choice at the moment. PM for details.


Hello MacManiac,

I read your post with interest. Myself and my husband are also moving out to Cyprus at the end of October, though from Denmark. We have no problem find removal companies here, but it the storage in Cyprus that is problematic so far.I wonder who your specialists are in Cyprus for storage, can you give me the details please. We had a quote from MK Cyprus, 100 euro a month for a 20 cm. container, but there are tons of other charges, transport, etc., etc., just not sure about all this at all. We are also renting, but have to find the accomodation first, so storage is very important and we have heard that as Pensioners, we do not pay import duty, do you know how one does this, is it before you travel or at the destination? Would really appreciate any info you have that could help us. Maybe see you there too!!


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi,

I cannot help you with the storage at the Cyprus end as our plan is to have our belongings stored in the UK, until we find the best long term rental. We shall then instruct the removal company to send our goods.

MK Cyprus is mentioned on this forum, but I didn't think the experience of the posters was very positive.

Good luck with your move. I assume you are as excited as we are.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Surely if your belongings don't leave the UK (or Denmark) until just before you do, by the time they get here you should have found accomodation and therefore storage would not be an issue?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I cannot help you with the storage at the Cyprus end as our plan is to have our belongings stored in the UK, until we find the best long term rental. We shall then instruct the removal company to send our goods.
> 
> ...


I used Burke Bros, I was sent an inventry sheet to fill in, but after speaking to other people, their export manager is 'supposed' to do a home visit. I was given a date of arrival in Cyprus so booked the flights to arrive a day after my belongings and car arrived at the port. 

I got a courtesy call from MK whilst still in the UK who happened to mention the date the boat docked, it was 6 days AFTER I was to arrive to an empty house with 2 dogs and 3 family to help settle me in. I asked if the boat had been delayed he said not, it was on time.

I had a week to sort out a car, a couple of camp beds and I was kindly loaned all other household items by Pissouri and District Daily Delivery Service who collected us from the airport with the huge dog cages. They were life savers!

MK pulled all the stops out to get my stuff off the boat as they knew we were in a fix and delivered that afternoon, I couldn't fault them at all.

BB? what can I say? I could have flown a week later, they gave me the original date and I booked around them.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Coincidentally we received an email from Burke Brothers last night. Their quotation was almost exactly double the highest quotation we had received. Hmm!


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> Our planned move to Cyprus this October has now reached the stage where we are choosing a removal company, which has involved contacting companies and getting quotes. Purely by chance my wife contacted a company on the south coast in East Sussex and they have proved not only very professional but reasonably priced. Our initial email was responded to quickly and a phone call from their "Cyprus Specialist" followed the next day. Information was emailed back and forth and a very competitive quotation received. We visited their premises (as some storage until we find the right rental property will be needed) and the whole enterprise suggested experience and professionalism.
> 
> I suspect that only people in Kent, Sussex or possibly Surrey would be inclined to use their services, given that they are not a national company. Strangely enough a well-recommended company on this forum has proved absolutely useless. We emailed them and eventually received a response which required us to fill in a spreadsheet with details of the goods we needed to be transported. A good idea we thought. We returned the form and waited and waited. Eventually my wife telephoned them and they claimed to have had a problem with their emails. We resent the email and waited and waited and waited. A further telephone call confirmed that they had received the email. But there was no-one available to talk to us. A telephone call was arranged for the next morning. That was ten days ago and we are still waiting. So I am afraid B****e B******s have not made our short list.
> 
> In any event if there is anyone intending to move out to Cyprus from the South-east, I would be happy to pass on details of the firm who is our number one choice at the moment. PM for details.


Hello.

We moved with Copsey & company Ltd from east london some years back and it was worry free. They pack everything and store it at there premises and delivered on time with another company over in Cyprus that they own. After unpacking the items yourself you phone them to collect all packing. Job done. It made the move that bit better with no stress regarding . We were going to share a container but in the end e used a full one.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

fredben said:


> Hello.
> 
> We moved with Copsey & company Ltd from east london some years back and it was worry free. They pack everything and store it at there premises and delivered on time with another company over in Cyprus that they own. After unpacking the items yourself you phone them to collect all packing. Job done. It made the move that bit better with no stress regarding . We were going to share a container but in the end e used a full one.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

fredben said:


> fredben said:
> 
> 
> > Hello.
> ...


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

There is something going wrong then with BB. When we first approached them seeking quotations it was several months before our planned move, they kept in contact on a regular basis then one day rang to say they had to visit another client in the area and could they pop round to make an assessment.

The day came and they arrived made the assessment then sent a firm quotation. They kept in touch from time to time and when the time came they had provided the best quote and customer service so got the business.

If they aren't doing that any more then it's a shame because they did seem to have a lot of very satisfied customers. Times change and lets hope that someone else comes to the fore.


----------

